# Been to the docks today and spotted 107 GTRs with pics



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

went there today as i got 9 new units arriving but whilst there , i spotted not quite 107 as some have left already..but a good 70 - 80 R35 GTRS


sorry for the poor quality pics ..

long distance away,mobile phone camera and fencing made it impossible..

one thing i can say,.today it was sunny and the champagne color GTR is horrible...

so if you are getting one of them they are UGLY..(but each to their own)..

red looks great..

also the figure of 107 is what came in as i know the top yard chief there..

(but he still would not let me in)


give me few mins to upload the pics


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

this looks like another sick thread promising pictures of cars at the dock:bawling:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

hurry up.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

here you go..


i only spotted 2 damaged ones.(am sure these will be repaired by nissan)

one black and one grey..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

good work

what was wrong with the damaged ones?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

And they are just left out in the open subject to all the elements?!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Kadir said:


> And they are just left out in the open subject to all the elements?!


yes


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> good work
> 
> what was wrong with the damaged ones?


one black one has the front bumper and drivers wind pranged...

the grey one has the rear shunted could not tell how bad but these 2 cars were on there own and together..

so i guess its been noted


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Kadir said:


> And they are just left out in the open subject to all the elements?!


Of course they are! Unless you know of a secret covered dock where they can park hundreds of cars indoors...


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

What do you think, will they replace those damaged parts with the new ones, or they will just fix and repaint that?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

fix and repaint, they will have paid duty on them by now


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

That SUCKS!!!
I don't want to get the "brand new" car that has already been fixed and repainted...
How are they aloud to do that? Aren't those cars insured, so every part can easily be changed and paid from the isurance company??


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

this happens to a lot of new or old cars when they are shipped..

you will never notice..

its only light damage and they will be repaired to the highest standard..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

you used to be able to tell if a scooby had been resprayed because the respray was better than the original paint, e.g. no orange peel effect. Not sure if this test works for all cars

I shall check my grey Gtr carefully


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Would a professional be able to spot the difference? I'm just imagining a hypothetical scene.....Someone selling their one owner car at some point in the future:
Has it ever been accident damaged?......No
Do you mind if I get it inspected before I buy it?......No
then signs of repair are spotted on the inspection and the vendor is not cast in the best possible light as he didn't know his car had been involved in an accident.
However, if this is a common thing for minor damage to occur on new cars being delivered and a professional repair does not leave signs of previous damage then this scenario would not really happen and as I don't recall hearing about similar scenarios happening with other cars being sold by their first owner this is probably just me worrying about nothing


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

My R35 brand new with new factory paint and you can still see some orange peelin certain lights and you have to look hard.. stand 1 foot away and its not there...

it will be almost impossible to tell...

the black one looked worst than the grey one..(they might be demo or test cars ??)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not going to get uptight about this:runaway:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> the black one looked worst than the grey one..(they might be demo or test cars ??)


or they might go to whinging customers


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Jm-Imports said:


> went there today as i got 9 new units arriving but whilst there , i spotted not quite 107 as some have left already..but a good 70 - 80 R35 GTRS
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor quality pics ..
> ...



Good work my man!!! :bowdown1:

so if only 107 have come into the country this could just be April and May deliveries.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

bhp said:


> Good work my man!!! :bowdown1:
> 
> so if only 107 have come into the country this could just be April and May deliveries.


am not sure what the allocated to each month..

i was under impression each HPC was getting bewteen 7-10 cars


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> this happens to a lot of new or old cars when they are shipped..
> 
> you will never notice..
> 
> its only light damage and they will be repaired to the highest standard..


My yellow evo 7 with 11 delivery miles on the clock was rotting around the doors and one you lifted the carpet you could see the ground as it was not bonded anywhere on the nearside - needless to say it went back and a full refund was given. Seen the car about a year later and felt sorry for the new owner as i bet they never had a clue.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Are these the ones at Tyne Dock/South Shields?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Are these the ones at Tyne Dock/South Shields?


yes but you need to get past x2 security gates to reach point to take pics..

i had an excuse today lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Argh man! Why didn't you let me know you were going down you could have got me through the gates too!

No worries  Looks like i'm going to just have to wait


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> Argh man! Why didn't you let me know you were going down you could have got me through the gates too!
> 
> No worries  Looks like i'm going to just have to wait


He was after the pressie :thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Jm-Imports said:


> am not sure what the allocated to each month..
> 
> i was under impression each HPC was getting bewteen 7-10 cars


there are 11 HPC's in the UK so if they all got 10 cars per month that would mean that the 107 cars in the dock are just for April.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've been told that all the April and May cars are here.
That does not mean that May customers are going to get their cars any earlier though...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

bhp said:


> there are 11 HPC's in the UK so if they all got 10 cars per month that would mean that the 107 cars in the dock are just for April.


so i think only aprils is here..

the next vessel arrives april 12th..i have 4 units on that so i presume there will be another 107 for may then.


----------



## blueevo9 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been offered 4 April cars already so let the price drop beginuke:and the paint on these cars is unique to nissan,Ive seen one painted and you can tell the difference,it has to have so many coats and it dosnt look factory when done


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

there is a simple tool us forensics use which is able to tell if a car part has been resprayed. point and shoot! all the numbers on each panel should match. If they dont then that panel has been resprayed. Easy!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Spooky ,I was only joking a few days ago when I posted that a black and grey car was damaged


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

stealth said:


> Spooky ,I was only joking a few days ago when I posted that a black and grey car was damaged



Can you help me next week with my lottery ticket mate?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

tomgtr said:


> Can you help me next week with my lottery ticket mate?




Yeah ,You aint won.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Have we got anymore 'spy shots' of the cars being offloaded or being transported to dealers? I'm getting uber excited now


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I presume once HPCs have passed the audit, then they can get cars delivered.


----------



## tme6 (Apr 18, 2009)

The cars have been at the docks for a while now. As for the damage alot of the cars have minor damage but you wont be able to tell after they have been repaired most of the damage was in Japan aswell which is unusual. You would be suprised how many cars are damaged in the factorys and just painted instead of replacing parts. I can email some pics if someone hosts them for me?


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

tme6 you have pm


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

According to the Swedish HPC, some of the cars in the docks are mainland europe car. There should be about 4 cars waiting for transfer to Sweden.


----------

